# Wing Chun in S.Florida..recommendations?



## Emptyhand (May 14, 2009)

Would anyone know of a reputable Wing Chun school in South Florida?

Experienced Wing Chun practioners might be able to tell if there are any "red flags" by review of the respective websites, but I can't tell. I guess I really don't know what to look for. I was planning on visiting each school but before I make some trips I wanted to see if any of the forum members might have some input as to what to look for and what to avoid.

There were two schools closest to me that I found on the internet, but I really know nothing about them or the Sifu's other than what is on their websites. Perhaps someone could take a look and let me know what you think? Thank you in advance.

www.[B]wingchun[/B]academy.us/ 

http://www.freewebs.com/authenticwingchunkungfuacademy/


----------



## Emptyhand (May 15, 2009)

Ok, 23 views and no ideas?

How about someone recommending a good youtube clip of how Chi Sau should look so that when I go to one of the schools I can tell if they are doing it "well or right or ..."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geezer (May 15, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> Ok, 23 views and no ideas?
> 
> How about someone recommending a good youtube clip of how Chi Sau should look so that when I go to one of the schools I can tell if they are doing it "well or right or ..."
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's not how it looks. It's how it _feels_ ...and how it works that matters. But there are even more important things than the quality of the techniques taught. Like the integrity of the school and how good a fit it is for you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## qwksilver61 (May 15, 2009)

EBMAS   in Miami Lakes.Tom Stube (currently Tech lvl.1,former Wing Tsun out of Europe) is the instructor at Don Shulas healthplex.
He is certified under Sifu Emin boztepe. I make trips there when I can,I have been going there for two years.I have also attended seminars with Sifu Michael Casey & Guro Renee Latosa,then with Sifu Emin himself.I was very impressed,and Yes you will have to work your way through their curriculum.The same Wing Tsun as GGM leung Ting and GM Keith Kernspecht only with a direct streetable approach right off the bat,they also teach a type of ground defense.Give them a try.


----------



## Nabakatsu (May 16, 2009)

Anyone certified by Emin I think would be worth giving a shot, expect to work your a** off in some way or another, I know my sifu is tech lvl 1 and we have to do 20 mns of some serious exercising before class, gets harder every week.. anyways, I'm only about half way through the 3rd level, and I learned pretty quickly, I worked very hard for a good 2-3 months.. and than i've been somewhat lazy, I plan on working really hard while i'm away from my current school due to leaving the state for 6 months.. anyways.. if you give them a shot, wait until at least the 3rd lvl to make your choice, attending 2 classes a week for 6 months should get you to this point, thats when things reallllllyyyyy begin to click, before it clicked quite well, but the footwork and applications we've been doing for the 3rd level put things very well together now, as I understand it tho, the 1st and 2nd level can be some of the hardest to learn, at least in respect to applying the dan chi, I'm still so low level.. and really don't know crap about wing tzun, at least in regards as to how much I could, But I feel quite confident in my ability to defend myself from a majority of untrained men within 40 or so pounds larger than me, I've read a lot, but a scholar who hasn't experienced what he's read about isn't to credible in my humble opinion, or at least in this instance.. anyways.. don't worry the students there won't be as long winded as me, I highly reccomend EBMAS.

edited to make things read a little more easily


----------



## Emptyhand (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for the posts. Unfortunately, Miami Lakes is way too south of me and not a feasible drive for me given my work location and schedule. I am going to have to keep my search to the Broward County area and the only two schools I found were the 2 I listed above. 

With reference to the chi sau, I have seen people with their hands on peoples wrists trying to practice chi sau but on the majority of videos I have seen people with their forearm areas against forearm areas for feel? Is either way correct?

The integrity of the school and instructor's are what I am trying to find out about. I can't find much info for either instructor except that their own respective instructor was the same person or at least in their lineage. 

The school in Lauderhill is closest and to me the website alone appears more "professional" for lack of a better word. Hopefully I can find one that is a good fit. I just wanted to try and make sure I know what to look for and that I would be getting quality instruction.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 16, 2009)

Hey Emptyhand,

My thought on this is that Chi Sau depending on "style" is more of a wrist to wrist contact whereas forearm to forearm would be more of a Kiu Sau drill.

But then it depends on how you define Chi Sau as well, I wouldn't say that either is wrong given its only a word in the first place. So if the mechanics are correct and your developing attributes then its great!

Sometimes as Wing Chun guys we over think things and get into a habit of well my Sifu says type of thought process which is great for tradition sake but not very applicable. After all we base things on our own experiences, Sifu can't be there all the time. j/k

So to make a long story short and stop all my non-constructive jargon.

I would say if the Chi Sau develops proper Wing Chun concepts such as but not limited to Centerline awareness (control, etc...), relaxation, sensitivity, straight line theory, gate theory, forward energy, immovable elbow and various other concepts than its great. 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Free Life (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello all. I'm Also looking for a school in south florida. Emptyhand Wich one did you choose? If you have? If not wich of the two did you like more from the websites. I really want to start soon. Free Life


----------



## zepedawingchun (Oct 9, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> With reference to the chi sau, I have seen people with their hands on peoples wrists trying to practice chi sau but on the majority of videos I have seen people with their forearm areas against forearm areas for feel? Is either way correct?


 
Wrist to wrist. Fook sau on tan and bong, wrist to wrist with fingers touching the forearm when fook is on tan sau. If I'm forearm to forearm, you're about to get hit!


----------

